
How Jason Kottke is thinking about kottke.org at 20 - prostoalex
http://www.niemanlab.org/2018/02/last-blog-standing-last-guy-dancing-how-jason-kottke-is-thinking-about-kottke-org-at-20/?utm_source=Benedict%27s+newsletter&utm_campaign=87100fce9d-Benedict%27s+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_4999ca107f-87100fce9d-70267629
======
kurthr
Kottke makes the important point that the demise of GoogleReader and decline
of RSS was really the turning point in the popularity of blogs. I often wonder
how things might have been (better?), if there had been a more accessible
independent group of writers over the last 5 years.

I feel like Twitter, Facebook, and to a lesser extent Instagram etc would have
been forced to be better by some competition as well. OTOH I have saved months
of my life not reading them...

~~~
locopati
Feedly is an excellent service (with great web and mobile apps) for those
looking for a feedreader that is actively supported.

------
jzawodn
The un-cluttered URL is: [http://www.niemanlab.org/2018/02/last-blog-standing-
last-guy...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2018/02/last-blog-standing-last-guy-
dancing-how-jason-kottke-is-thinking-about-kottke-org-at-20/) without all that
tracking junk on it.

~~~
glenneroo
Thanks. Unfortunately all queries to niemanlab.org are not returning any
results i.e. the site is overloaded.

~~~
CiPHPerCoder
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eTUqZX...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eTUqZXugv_wJ:www.niemanlab.org/2018/02/last-
blog-standing-last-guy-dancing-how-jason-kottke-is-thinking-about-kottke-org-
at-20/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
masona
It's an interesting point that he thinks the site would not take off if he
launched it today, compared to when it started in 1998.

Similar to the early adopters of Instagram who built huge followings simply
because they were there first. Anyone starting today has to face a huge
headwind: the content algorithms.

Are there other examples of vestigial platforms that are leftover successes
from before?

Email newsletters are the last outpost of unfiltered connection - I shudder to
think of what happens when personal email dips below 100% organic reach.

~~~
DamnInteresting
It seems analogous to a forest canopy...initially the soil is rich and
opportunity seems boundless. But over time old-growth trees grow and spread
until they absorb most of the available sunlight, making it difficult or
impossible for saplings to get started below.

------
platz
this post makes me nostalgi-sad

